# PPB - date?time?location?



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok so weve got a few interested YakFisho's keen to get out this week.

by the sounds Poddy is going for a fish on Thursday cos the 'ol saltie dog has managed a day off ...

going by Seabreeze i kinda like the look of the more gentle conditions either tuesday early AM or Friday early AM or Friday evening...Mind you in saying all that the Thursday dosent look too bad either just blowing a bit harder at about 13 knots which is really bugger all...

location really seems focused on Sunnyside seeing that its producing great No.s of pinkie snapper but if anybody would like to make another suggestion...

anybody want to add there 2cents worth...


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bugger me blind... they must have just up-dated seabreeze cos they now have Thursday looking absolutly smashing. I dont think it gets over 8 knots for the whole bloomin day :shock: 
im keen to catch up with ya Poddy (gotta pick up that great rod your holding for me/ yeah 1 of the dozen you picked up that nite at anacondas :lol: ) so i'll be keen to go Thursday of sunnyside but i'll be real early AM...hope your still keen.

in fact thursday till saturday is looking PRIMO, might just have to camp down by the beach...Hmmmmm.

prehaps i should be a little patient (im way too excitable) and see what the general concenus is.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i just got a look at the water and am heading out now from fishy's... happy to consider a sick day or two this week to paddle down to sunnyside

ivan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Tony!!!!! How about tomorrow morning?

South Easterlies all week. Could blow the crabs out of the water and it would still be flat at Shark Park. That direction is often a bit quieter on the fish though.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Ivan. I'll pick you up with the trailer. Just wheel straight up on to the back next to mine.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thursday is a mighty fine thing by me Tony, first light and I'm there fluffing about setting up.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Poddy. You don't want to know what a fluffer is.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No need to tell him Scott - before he became a yakfisho extraordinaire, Poddy made a fortune doing that. He's regaled me a few times with tales of past glory - made me want to cut my ears off :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey , that beach down there has of of "those " areas like point cook, hmmm.
Poddy , fluffing, you crack me up. Hey thats a funny bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

ok. so scott.. u r picking me up tomorrow morning? or we talking thursday?
what time r we talking about here? either way i'll prolly pull a sickie.. now that i found out i been gettin screwed by $350 a week for the last six months!

hahaha... fluffing.. reminds me of my days in the industry... back then they called me Lex


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Ivan

Thursday, then we can meet up with Poddy if he comes down too.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Crikey...what have I got myself into here. An innocent country boys eye's are stunned at the big world :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:

Err as I said, I will be there "rigging" (said in my most blokey voice) my yak first light. :wink: 

Be good to meet ya Ivan (still using the blokey voice) :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome guys...looks like thursday is the day, be aiming to get on the water by 5am myself.

:shock: i just had a look at SEABREEZE and its now forcasting storms for most of the week...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thursday's out for me again, early meeting out west. 

Sunday morning's probably out too, Saturday night school reunion = too much beer to function early sunday am.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

FYI guys.. for peninsula weather checkout http://www.thebud.com.au

I had a quick pedal last night so i could try my new gear out at fishys. got a lot of hits but no hookups. Still a few jellies around too. new fishfinder is fantastic

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice site Ivan.

I might mave a look at sunnyside tomorrow morning, anyone give this poor fishfinderless man directions as to where to go when I get there?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya Tim ... starting to think your just avoiding me.

directions for sunnyside are fair simple, head out to your left from car park about 4-500 meters or so.... 
when i was given directions i was told to head out towards the BUOY and drawing a line from BUOY to beach and back to carpark give you a sorta triangle, this seems to be the reef area.mind you i have only been out there twice so other yakkos here may be better able to direct you.

curious thing is, i was looking for the BUOY last thursday to give me a reference point and couldnt see it anywhere. im sure i looked pretty hard yet failed to locate the BUOY... hope this dosent confuse you to much.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Tim

Call me 0418 566 626

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim,

I;ve got that Eagle Fisheasy for you... Lookup the Do It Yourself Threads to see how I set it up.

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Scott, anyone else keen is more than welcome as usual.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

You're right Tony.

Someone pissed off with the buoy. Its was a handy marker. It never had any light on it so I'd love to know how many times it was collected by unwitting power boaties at night Prehaps its on the bottom.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good to see we are all busy at work.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll have u know scott that i can do at least 5 things at a time... it just so happens that i dedicate 3 of the available resources to email, the internet and thinking about fishing!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

damn man - i thought i was going silly but the buoy IS gone ... thats a real bloody shame as it was a beaut little marker.

working hard :lol: ... i got 1 of those jobs that only requires about 2/3 hours actual work in my 8 1/2 hour work day ... thats why you'll find me all over this site all day from 8.30 till 5pm.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm supposed to be working?

I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No Go tomorrow.

My car's fucked, no car=no yak on roof=no fish for Tim.

:evil:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I'm definitely in for Thursday morning at Sunnyside...

I gotta remember to charge all my gear so I can take GPS marks etc. and some photos if I'm game!

Ivan


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

count me in for an early early AM, again will have to head off to work by 8am... :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

With luck I've got my car back today, and I may have deflected tomorrow's am meeting until friday.

Fingers crossed.

Why are they called fingers, mine have never finged since I've had 'em.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Good stuff Tim... Will be good to see you there... We'll have a nice little flotilla happening with any luck.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

so it looks like a small group of AKFF's hitting sunnyside tommorrow... Poddy / Evarn / Hobie (i think) / myself and i reckon Tims gonna manage to join us as well... 8)

should make for an interesting session, hope the fish are on the bite


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah.. i'm keen to try something different.. i'll prolly pack my swoffin stuff, but dunno if i'll use it...

packed all my gulps and some hb's too... dunno if i will bring my 5kilo outfit as well as some berley... u know.. for the toothy critters


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

As long as the car's finished tomorrow I'm all set.

Even if it's not, I'm hopeful something can be worked out.

I *could* take the woman's new Honda Jazz, but I would pay for such a move for weeks.

Bringing a bag of SPs and a few HBs, probably a coupla squid jigs too.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Car Fixed
Meeting Postponed

w00t!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

If your berlying up for some tooth critters Evarn im fishing WELL away from you :shock: ...

good to hear you can make it Tim,

Im outta here..see you all on the water


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

hehehe.. i might wait til everyone leaves then decide if i wanna bother trying for some heavier action...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, you keen to see how the revo performs under tow Ivan? :mrgreen:


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Hope the tow takes Evarn back towards Mornington cos HobieVic might have had to go home by then???!!!!

I will try to make the trip tomorrow - if I can drag my bones out of bed early enough!


----------

